# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  anyone knows what this new Climate Action Incentive $444 is at the 2019 T4 return?

## happy hopping

I don't understand it, are they giving a tax credit of $444 for anyone? it says all you need is a CDN resident

it has to be more than that? why would the govt. give anyone $444 on tax credit just be a CDN resident?

----------


## A790

https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...incentive.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's madness.

----------


## happy hopping

exactly, I read that already.

so anyone of us who lives in Alberta, obviously CDN resident, gets $444? that's what it sounds like. It seems too good to be true

----------


## ExtraSlow

> exactly, I read that already.
> 
> so anyone of us who lives in Alberta, obviously CDN resident, gets $444? that's what it sounds like. It seems too good to be true



No, it's not good. It's insane.

----------


## Darell_n

> exactly, I read that already.
> 
> so anyone of us who lives in Alberta, obviously CDN resident, gets $444? that's what it sounds like. It seems too good to be true



Kids included, from how I interpret it.

----------


## happy hopping

well, it's too good to be true. I always thought Trudeau is nothing but a pot smoker, now I'm having 2nd thought

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Kids included, from how I interpret it.



No. Only one per household, and must be over 18.

----------


## firebane

> No. Only one per household, and must be over 18.



Sucks that depending on your return you may or may not see it.

----------


## msommers

Is this basically Trudeau Bucks?

----------


## nzwasp

> No. Only one per household, and must be over 18.



I think he means you can claim money for your dependents. So for example I put it so my wife claims it since she makes more money than me and she was able to get a tax credit of $888 for our family of 4. It’s good because she usually always owes money.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Lol. Didnt we just start paying the tax in January? Sounds like it’s not really a tax at all

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Lol. Didnt we just start paying the tax in January? Sounds like it’s not really a tax at all



It never was.

----------


## schurchill39

> No. Only one per household, and must be over 18.



That's how I interpreted it too, but according to nzwasp that's not how it is?




> I think he means you can claim money for your dependents. So for example I put it so my wife claims it since she makes more money than me and she was able to get a tax credit of $888 for our family of 4. It’s good because she usually always owes money.



So $444 for your wife, $222 from you (spouse) and $111 from each kid? That seems insane

----------


## suntan

This is the thought:

- Apply carbon tax. This makes carbon thingys more expensive upon purchase.

- Rebate the money, so that people don't actually truly suffer for paying the carbon tax.

So yeah you guys can pontificate on that.

----------


## firebane

> That's how I interpreted it too, but according to nzwasp that's not how it is?
> 
> 
> 
> So $444 for your wife, $222 from you (spouse) and $111 from each kid? That seems insane



Except its applied towards your taxes so depending on what you made you may not see much of it.

----------


## dj_rice

The climate action incentive (CAI) payment consists of a basic amount and a 10% supplement for residents of small and rural communities. Small and rural communites? Does Edmonton count

----------


## nzwasp

> That's how I interpreted it too, but according to nzwasp that's not how it is?
> 
> 
> 
> So $444 for your wife, $222 from you (spouse) and $111 from each kid? That seems insane



I used a tax calculator - simpletax.ca and after putting in all our address and other shit it added it to my wifes taxes.

----------


## The Cosworth

> The climate action incentive (CAI) payment consists of a basic amount and a 10% supplement for residents of small and rural communities. Small and rural communites? Does Edmonton count



There is a list on CRA, I checked and there are metro-zones pretty much. So Edmonton is Nisku, Leduc, etc. Calgary includes Airdrie, Chesterslew, etc.

----------


## sabad66

interesting, didn't know about this credit. 

this info link makes it seem like its per person not household:
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...incentive.html




> Except its applied towards your taxes so depending on what you made you may not see much of it.



i'm reading that this refund is *refundable*, which means you would see the money even if you didn't have any taxes to apply against

https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/cr...4-fill-18e.pdf

----------


## sabad66

if i ever get some free time i'd like to do an analysis to see how much my family pays into the carbon tax over the year to see if this covers that. Would be interesting to know if we come out ahead or not.

Should be pretty straight forward to find direct costs as i believe its only applied to gas and my utility bill.

indirect costs of carbon tax such as higher food prices, etc would be pretty much impossible to figure out though.

----------


## Xtrema

> exactly, I read that already.
> 
> so anyone of us who lives in Alberta, obviously CDN resident, gets $444? that's what it sounds like. It seems too good to be true



1 per household, so physical address is required. And not everyone lives in AB is an Canadian resident. 

This is only for provinces that doesn't have its own carbon tax scheme and have federal back stop applied.

As someone who doesn't make minimum wage (yet), this is more generous than NDP's scheme. But my folks who are on retirement, they lose 1/2 the rebate they used to get under NDP.

And this isn't automatic like NPD scheme, you have to fill out correct form. So I assume there will unclaimed funds.

More on this:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...rbon-1.5408874




> if i ever get some free time i'd like to do an analysis to see how much my family pays into the carbon tax over the year to see if this covers that. Would be interesting to know if we come out ahead or not.
> 
> Should be pretty straight forward to find direct costs as i believe its only applied to gas and my utility bill.
> 
> indirect costs of carbon tax such as higher food prices, etc would be pretty much impossible to figure out though.



Works out about $200-$300 for gasoline for 2 cars and $110-$200 on natural gas to heat house per year. So $888/family of 4 is a lot of free $ for everyone and 
@benyl
 is laughing all the way to the bank with 2 Model 3s.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sabad66

> 1 per household, so physical address is required.



Where are people seeing one per household/address?

I read it as only 1 person per family can claim it, yet that person can claim amounts for spouse/kids. So it just all goes on 1 person's tax return instead of split up for each person. Probably better this way especially if you have kids since they wouldn't file a return.

also since its per family and not address, i would think that in theory if you had two families living in one house (i.e. a basement suite), head of family on both could claim it.

----------


## killramos

Nothing like the Liberals and the CRA to unnessecarily complicate our taxation even further.

----------


## firebane

> interesting, didn't know about this credit. 
> 
> this info link makes it seem like its per person not household:
> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...incentive.html
> 
> 
> i'm reading that this refund is *refundable*, which means you would see the money even if you didn't have any taxes to apply against
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/cr...4-fill-18e.pdf



Read this link: https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...incentive.html




> The climate action incentive (CAI) payment consists of a basic amount and a 10% supplement for residents of small and rural communities. This payment may reduce your amount payable or increase your refund when you file your income tax and benefit return.



It can increase or decrease your tax return.

----------


## sabad66

> Read this link: https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...incentive.html
> 
> 
> 
> It can increase or decrease your tax return.



Tax credits can be either refundable or nonrefundable. Nonrefundable means it can only be applied against tax liability and anything unused is lost. Refundable means that it first goes against tax liability and anything extra would be refunded. So if it’s refundable and you had no income, you would still get the credit.

It doesn’t say nonrefundable anywhere on there

----------


## hurrdurr

> Where are people seeing one per household/address?
> 
> I read it as only 1 person per family can claim it, yet that person can claim amounts for spouse/kids. So it just all goes on 1 person's tax return instead of split up for each person. Probably better this way especially if you have kids since they wouldn't file a return.
> 
> also since its per family and not address, i would think that in theory if you had two families living in one house (i.e. a basement suite), head of family on both could claim it.



Went on Simple tax and got this:

Only one person per family (you or Wife's name) can claim the climate action incentive payment. If you won't claim this credit, please delete this section from your return.

----------


## sabad66

> Works out about $200-$300 for gasoline for 2 cars and $110-$200 on natural gas to heat house per year. So $888/family of 4 is a lot of free $ for everyone and 
> @benyl
>  is laughing all the way to the bank with 2 Model 3s.



only 1 car and we don't drive much as i take the bus downtown, so in my family's case we could be way ahead if i use those average numbers.

thanks for the free $ trudeau!

- - - Updated - - -




> Went on Simple tax and got this:
> 
> Only one person per family (you or Wife's name) can claim the climate action incentive payment. If you won't claim this credit, please delete this section from your return.



yeah so it has nothing to do with address or physical house. it's one per family and that person can claim their entire family together.

----------


## Darell_n

> only 1 car and we don't drive much as i take the bus downtown, so in my family's case we could be way ahead if i use those average numbers.
> 
> thanks for the free $ trudeau!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah so it has nothing to do with address or physical house. it's one per family and that person can claim their entire family together.



I guess your bus rides are free then?

----------


## killramos

lol @ people who think the Carbon tax doesn’t affect them, Carbon tax is a tax on everything.

----------


## sabad66

> I guess your bus rides are free then?



i think bus passes are $5 higher this year than last, so i guess its fair to add $60 in direct costs assuming the entire bus pass increase was only because of carbon tax.

either way i already mentioned that indirect extra costs are tough to figure out. i'm sure this is being studied now by some university somewhere.




> indirect costs of carbon tax such as higher food prices, etc would be pretty much impossible to figure out though.

----------


## Xtrema

> Where are people seeing one per household/address?
> 
> I read it as only 1 person per family can claim it, yet that person can claim amounts for spouse/kids. So it just all goes on 1 person's tax return instead of split up for each person. Probably better this way especially if you have kids since they wouldn't file a return.
> 
> also since its per family and not address, i would think that in theory if you had two families living in one house (i.e. a basement suite), head of family on both could claim it.



Well I would assume that given this is only available to 4 provinces, a proof primary residency may be required on the form or at least during audit?

But I guess per address may be a stretch on my part since I forgot that there are multi-generation family that could reside in the same address for some cultures. So may be there will be 2-3 households under the same address.

----------


## killramos

I feel like the residency thing has been abundantly taken care of when you declare your primary residence province for the rest of your taxes lol.

----------


## 370Z

Damn, thanks beyond, found an extra $666 today.

Would rather not pay the tax in the place though but this makes it less painful.

----------


## Disoblige

I think the only reason anyone might miss this is if they do their taxes manually with no software.
But on that note, I did not know about it until now so it will be something I'll make sure to be aware of when I do my taxes.

Edit: Quick Summary




> For residents of Alberta, the proposed Climate Action Incentive payment amounts for 2020 are as follows:
> 
> $444 for a single adult or the first adult in a couple.
> $222 for the second adult in a couple. Single parents will receive this amount for their first child.
> $111 for each child in the family (starting with the second child for single parents).
> 
> Examples:
> - Andrew and Ann, who have two young children, live in Edmonton. They decide that Ann will be the parent claiming the Climate Action Incentive payment for their family when she files her 2019 tax return in early 2020. She will claim $444 for herself, $222 for Andrew, and $111 for each child, for a total amount of $888. She will see this full amount when her tax return is assessed.
> 
> - Eva is a single mother who lives in Youngstown with her five-year-old son. Under the Climate Action Incentive payments, Eva will claim $444 for herself and $222 for her son when she files her 2019 tax return in early 2020, for a total Climate Action Incentive payment of $666. Given that the family lives in a small or rural community, Eva will indicate on her tax return that her family qualifies for the small and rural communities supplement, meaning that their payment will be boosted by 10 per cent. As a result, Eva will see an amount of $733 when her tax return is assessed.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

$976.80 of claw back. 

Now if we could refund the stolen taxes on the highest marginal federal (33%) and provincial (15%) it would be appreciated and we can all be friends again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's how I interpreted it too, but according to nzwasp that's not how it is?
> So $444 for your wife, $222 from you (spouse) and $111 from each kid? That seems insane



So I was wrong, it appears to be exactly this, as my family of four is apparently getting $888. That is madness, but obviously I'm taking it.

----------


## A790

> So I was wrong, it appears to be exactly this, as my family of four is apparently getting $888. That is madness, but obviously I'm taking it.



How is this madness? This was discussed from day one re: the carbon tax...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How is this madness? This was discussed from day one re: the carbon tax...



I'm not saying that there's any calculation error or that this isn't what was promised. I'm saying, if you believe a carbon tax is a good method to change peoples behaviour, then it has to be high enough that it causes paid, and there can be no rebates or reductions of that pain, or the behaviour will have no incentive to change. Just shuffling money around with a carbon tax is a method of wealth redistribution and NOT a credible environmental policy.

----------


## blownz

> So I was wrong, it appears to be exactly this, as my family of four is apparently getting $888. That is madness, but obviously I'm taking it.



I was so surprised the Liberal's didn't put an income cap on this. It is not often you get anything extra from the government so I will take it as well. Although, the money is coming from somewhere, and it is the businesses that are paying the carbon tax with no refund so you know eventually you will be paying all of that out in some fashion.

----------


## A790

> I'm not saying that there's any calculation error or that this isn't what was promised. I'm saying, if you believe a carbon tax is a good method to change peoples behaviour, then it has to be high enough that it causes paid, and there can be no rebates or reductions of that pain, or the behaviour will have no incentive to change. Just shuffling money around with a carbon tax is a method of wealth redistribution and NOT a credible environmental policy.



We, and numerous economists, will agree to disagree re: the impact of a rebate-centric carbon tax.

Though they should have income capped it. My household doesn't need it...

----------


## AndyL

47 minutes on hold to CRA yesterday...

No for whatever reason Okotoks and high river are not within the CMA - so yes we can get that extra 10% for rural on top. No they have no idea why Okotoks and high river are circled in blue but not shaded... Dunbow Rd to the south is the actual cutoff...

----------


## sabad66

> I'm not saying that there's any calculation error or that this isn't what was promised. I'm saying, if you believe a carbon tax is a good method to change peoples behaviour, then it has to be high enough that it causes paid, and there can be no rebates or reductions of that pain, or the behaviour will have no incentive to change. Just shuffling money around with a carbon tax is a method of wealth redistribution and NOT a credible environmental policy.



i think the point of the rebate is that it still 'hits' the bigger emitters without punishing the average household. If you're a business or an individual/family that uses a lot of fossil fuels (multiple cars, big house to heat, etc) then there is still incentive to become more efficient because this $888 or whatever rebate still doesn't cover the entire tax you paid over the year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> i think the point of the rebate is that it still 'hits' the bigger emitters without punishing the average household. If you're a business or an individual/family that uses a lot of fossil fuels (multiple cars, big house to heat, etc) then there is still incentive to become more efficient because this $888 or whatever rebate still doesn't cover the entire tax you paid over the year.



That sounds like the theory. I'm not an economist or a climate scientist, so I have no way to prove if that's a sound theory or not. It doesn't align with my philosophy though. 

I have a personal philosophical bias against any form of taxation rebate or refund. I think taxes should be simple and have a large enough personal exemption that the lowest income earners pay zero tax. Then simple brackets for the rest. I think I've been on that soapbox before. It's off-topic for this thread however.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Carbon tax = an interest free loan to the government

----------


## 370Z

> Carbon tax = an interest free loan to the government



That's the best you can come up with to trash this whole thing eh?

----------


## dirtsniffer

> That sounds like the theory. I'm not an economist or a climate scientist, so I have no way to prove if that's a sound theory or not. It doesn't align with my philosophy though. 
> 
> I have a personal philosophical bias against any form of taxation rebate or refund. I think taxes should be simple and have a large enough personal exemption that the lowest income earners pay zero tax. Then simple brackets for the rest. I think I've been on that soapbox before. It's off-topic for this thread however.



The government probably needed to hire 30 people to oversee the program. So that is a big win for the country!

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> We, and numerous economists, will agree to disagree re: the impact of a rebate-centric carbon tax.
> 
> Though they should have income capped it. My household doesn't need it...



Why should they cap it? 

Need is irrelevant unless the purpose of the program has nothing to do with reducing our carbon foot print and instead is a means to redistribute wealth.

----------


## suntan

444 = Die.
888 = WIN!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Alberta court of appeal has ruled the carbon tax is unconstitutional. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmon...ourt-1.5473482

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think it's pretty normal for these inter-governmental disputes to go quickly to supreme court.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> 47 minutes on hold to CRA yesterday...
> 
> No for whatever reason Okotoks and high river are not within the CMA - so yes we can get that extra 10% for rural on top. No they have no idea why Okotoks and high river are circled in blue but not shaded... *Dunbow Rd to the south is the actual cutoff.*..



That $88 is going towards Crispy Boys

----------


## 370Z

> 444 = Die.
> 888 = WIN!



Im getting $666... :Devil:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm not saying that there's any calculation error or that this isn't what was promised. I'm saying, if you believe a carbon tax is a good method to change peoples behaviour, then it has to be high enough that it causes paid, and there can be no rebates or reductions of that pain, or the behaviour will have no incentive to change. Just shuffling money around with a carbon tax is a method of wealth redistribution and NOT a credible environmental policy.



I and numerous other like-minded professionals, will agree to wholeheartedly agree with ExtraSlow re: the impact of a rebate-centric carbon tax.

Though they should have income capped it and in other highly relevant news, my penis is so enormous that many _many_ females have openly complained about it, and I literally own an exotic car from a place in southern Europe that nearly rhymes with l*it*er*a*l*ly*.

----------


## suntan

> I and numerous other like-minded professionals, will agree to wholeheartedly agree with ExtraSlow re: the impact of a rebate-centric carbon tax.
> 
> Though they should have income capped it and in other highly relevant news, my penis is so enormous that many _many_ females have openly complained about it, and I literally own an exotic car from a place in southern Europe that nearly rhymes with l*it*er*a*l*ly*.



Username checks out.

----------


## Darkane

so There is no earnings limit, correct?

Turbo Tax did not change anything me. 

I’ll try it again, anyone else having issues claiming?

----------


## arcticcat522

> so There is no earnings limit, correct?
> 
> Turbo Tax did not change anything me. 
> 
> Ill try it again, anyone else having issues claiming?



No earning limits. Only one person per household can claim it. Not sure if you have more than one person linked to your filing or if Turbo Tax would catch that. Wife used turbo tax, worked for her. I used SimpleTax and would have worked for me. Wife beat me to it though.

----------


## dirtsniffer

what form do I need to fill out?

----------


## Misterman

> I was so surprised the Liberal's didn't put an income cap on this. It is not often you get anything extra from the government so I will take it as well. Although, the money is coming from somewhere, and it is the businesses that are paying the carbon tax with no refund so you know eventually you will be paying all of that out in some fashion.



It's a flat rebate, so the people that make more still pay more, since the higher your income the more you spend on goods and services affected by carbon tax in the first place. This is a blatant wealth redistribution scheme. And apparently a lot of people are falling for it all these high income earners think they're actually getting something from the government. This is like having a thief steal your wallet at gunpoint, and then thanking him when he hands you back 10$ of your own money from the wallet.

----------


## 370Z

> what form do I need to fill out?



Are you being serious right now?!

----------


## blownz

> It's a flat rebate, so the people that make more still pay more, since the higher your income the more you spend on goods and services affected by carbon tax in the first place. This is a blatant wealth redistribution scheme. And apparently a lot of people are falling for it all these high income earners think they're actually getting something from the government. This is like having a thief steal your wallet at gunpoint, and then thanking him when he hands you back 10$ of your own money from the wallet.



I definitely don't think it is getting something for nothing. I mentioned that in my post. I am just surprised there isn't a cap on it as well to really stick it to the "rich". That is why I am happy to take it.

----------


## Misterman

> I definitely don't think it is getting something for nothing. I mentioned that in my post. I am just surprised there isn't a cap on it as well to really stick it to the "rich". That is why I am happy to take it.



Yeah I hear you, I'm always eager(wouldn't say happy), to claw back every extra dollar of my own money that I can from the government. Didn't mean to drag you into that specifically. I was just referring to the general consensus most people have, that they think they're getting some type of gift from the CRA.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Anyone get their payment today from the Feds? Some folks are seeing the deposit in their accounts today. Supposed to roll out to all eligible tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For what, being ghey?

----------


## dj_rice

Yayyy $269.50. Thanks Daddy Trudeau

----------


## sabad66

$539.50 showing today. Thanks for giving us a fraction of our money back Trudeau!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

$444 Trudeau bucks here.

----------


## jutes

Completely offsets the carbon tax at the pumps and other bills......

----------


## killramos

lol

Canada is such a joke

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Got mine this morning as well

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't feel any more virtuous.

----------


## Masked Bandit

How is this payment supposed to address climate change? Or is this just unabashed vote buying?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If they tax you $1 and then pay you $1 then that's $2 they have put towards climate change. And climate change is srs bsns. 

Its obvious.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> If they tax you $1 and then pay you $1 then that's $2 they have put towards climate change. And climate change is srs bsns. 
> 
> Its obvious.



Don't forget about the $1 they had to spend to process this tax and refund. So that's $3 towards climate change.

----------


## Darkane

> For what, being ghey?



02:29, well done.

----------


## sabad66

> How is this payment supposed to address climate change? Or is this just unabashed vote buying?



Yes. Wealth redistribution / vote buying

----------


## littledan

If im an irresponsible late tax filer will I still get this payment or do I forfeit it. I mean, not *I, but ummm.... The late filer. Hypothetically.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$404 I'm rich

----------


## bjstare

$540 of my own money back. Hurray.

----------


## flipstah

I got $269. How come 
@cjblair
 is a bigger polluter than me?!

----------


## bjstare

Yes. I guarantee that I am.  :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

$540!
Pays for my new driver.

----------


## flipstah

Oh, mine got split. 

First half today; then the other half set into two payments.

----------


## killramos

How do you know if it got split?

Based on your tax return?

----------


## flipstah

> How do you know if it got split?
> 
> Based on your tax return?



I checked my CRA self-serve thingamajiggy

----------


## killramos

Gross

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why would you want to check?

----------


## licketysplit

> *When will you get your payments*
> 
> If youre entitled to receive the CAIP, you can expect to receive them on the 15th of April, July, October and January.
> 
> Once your 2021 Income Tax and Benefit return is processed and if you are entitled, the first payment will be issued on July 15, 2022 and will include a retroactive amount for April 2022.



https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-age...i-payment.html

----------


## flipstah

> Why would you want to check?



Because I'm poor and only got half of what other people got

----------


## cet

You just need a wife - or kids. They may cost more than you get from the government though

Here are the payouts



> The Alberta program provides an annual credit of:
> 
> $539 for an individual
> $270 for a spouse or common-law partner
> $135 per child under 19
> $270 for the first child in a single-parent family
> The CAIP includes a rural supplement of 10% of the base amount for residents of small and rural communities.

----------


## Kijho

I didn't get anything  :Confused:  :dunno: 


Edit; Check myCRA and shows 'Issue' but nothing yet so maybe bank is delaying idk.. weird.

----------


## R-Audi

Guessing its one person per household... my Wife got the cash but I got squat!

----------


## killramos

Who gets the check should have been setup with your tax return

----------


## suntan

Climate rebate is working, it’s already cooler today.

----------


## mr2mike

> Climate rebate is working, it’s already cooler today.



If you take the money out in $5's and make it rain, it will rain IRL. 
I hear it works that way.

----------


## haggis88

Mine must be coming in two parts also

Got 472 but should have received 944

Wow, such rich, many carbons, so climate goals

----------


## suntan

> Mine must be coming in two parts also
> 
> Got 472 but should have received 944
> 
> Wow, such rich, many carbons, so climate goals



Stop carboning so much you carboner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If the idea of a carbon tax can stop climate change, then paying more is better....

----------


## R-Audi

> Mine must be coming in two parts also
> 
> Got 472 but should have received 944
> 
> Wow, such rich, many carbons, so climate goals



Its actually coming in 4, but the 1st was delayed so the money that came out was the first two payments combined.

----------


## jutes

> Stop carboning so much you carboner.



Carboner would make a good vanity plate.

----------


## Darkane

> Carboner would make a good vanity plate.



Yes, it’s also crafty as a car enthusiast. I’m sure we all get them at car shows.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Carboner would make a good vanity plate.



Far too sexual for approval.

----------


## msommers

I'm going to fill up with premium with my carbon rebate dollars.

What a time to be alive.

----------


## flipstah

> I'm going to fill up with premium with my carbon rebate dollars.
> 
> What a time to be alive.



Isn't that just one tank in your 4Runner?

----------


## ZenOps

$539 here. Might as well just start dropping money from a helicopter.

----------


## sabad66

Quarterly payment deposited today.

----------


## killramos

It’s quarterly?

No wonder it was such a dinky amount

----------


## dirtsniffer

It was too much to hand out annually like in 2021. Can't trust the people to spend it appropriately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Train people to think government cheques are normal.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Can't wait for my next pogey cheque

----------


## Nufy

30 years since I last got a pogey cheque...

Haven't heard that term in a while...

----------


## bjstare

> 30 years since I last got a pogey cheque...
> 
> Haven't heard that term in a while...



User name does not check out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Was wondering wtf that deposit was this morning.

Youre welcome for the interest free loan GoC!

----------


## sabad66

Learned a new word today

----------


## killramos

You never heard of pogey? Wow lol

----------


## sabad66

> You never heard of pogey? Wow lol



I’ve never been east of Toronto and I was never cool enough to hang out with the new grads wearing X rings

----------


## suntan

> I’ve never been east of Toronto and I was never cool enough to hang out with the new grads wearing X rings



A wise move.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pogey is more than a word in the maritimes, it's a way of life.

----------


## Brent.ff

If you wear your steeltoeds to the beach you can always say you're looking for a job, right?

----------


## mr2mike

> You never heard of pogey? Wow lol



Aspenites, am I right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Good luck finding a Lebanese person who's not able to find a job and then be excellent at it. My God, I love 99.44% of the Lebanese immigrants I've met.
They're like Inverse Egyptians.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lebs do slay

----------


## flipstah

> You never heard of pogey? Wow lol



I also learned a new word today

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Is this what it feels like to be on welfare? random money coming in? this is niceeeeeee

----------


## sabad66

> Good luck finding a Lebanese person who's not able to find a job and then be excellent at it. My God, I love 99.44% of the Lebanese immigrants I've met.
> They're like Inverse Egyptians.



We are slowly improving our repuations away from being sleazy hustlers that only know how to cut hair lol. A lebanese Canadian dude was even just promoted to the top job at Shell globally so that’s nice to see.

----------


## max_boost

And we now have one of the best two way pests in the league  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And we now have one of the best two way pests in the league



Right thread

----------


## suntan

> We are slowly improving our repuations away from being sleazy hustlers that only know how to cut hair lol. A lebanese Canadian dude was even just promoted to the top job at Shell globally so that’s nice to see.



Damn, I love Lebanese barbers. They actually know how to deal with Asian hair.

----------

